#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Recent Progress on Reservoir History Matching: a review

## ebrahimsh

Hi everyone!
Dose anyone have the below paper PDF?
"Recent Progress on Reservoir History Matching: a review"


by: Dean S. Eliver & Yan ChenSee More: Recent Progress on Reservoir History Matching: a review

----------


## batruna

nope

----------


## Shakespear

"Listen, since the conquest of Bit-Arha in accordance with the demand of Abdi-Ashirta, they seek in the same way to unite Gubla and Batruna; and thus all lands would be united with the 'Apiru. "

 :Wink:

----------


## Mehdi0914

> Hi everyone!
> Dose anyone have the below paper PDF?
> "Recent Progress on Reservoir History Matching: a review"
> by: Dean S. Eliver & Yan Chen



when you found it let us know and share it...i need it too,,,
I think it's by Dean S. Oliver not Eliver

----------


## reservoir_engineer

we  hope we can found it,
it may be helpful
regards,

----------

